# What happens if you install new brake pads with the wear indicator on the bottom?



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

Would this result in brake failure, rattle, noise, would it make any difference at all? The cruse has the indicator on the inside top, what if you were to put them on the inside bottom?


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would recommend putting them on with the correct orientation, however if the pad is touching the rotor and the piston compress the pad evenly I dont see an "issue". I dont see how this is possible. I think I am reading you correctly?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Precisely nothing. This happens all day long with no ill effects. 

I'd be more worried about making sure those pads aren't super-tight in the anti-rattle clips more than wear indicator orientation. Having pads too tight in the bracket can lead to early wear when the pad doesn't spring back off the rotor.


----------



## alexeilb (Feb 26, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Precisely nothing. This happens all day long with no ill effects.
> 
> I'd be more worried about making sure those pads aren't super-tight in the anti-rattle clips more than wear indicator orientation. Having pads too tight in the bracket can lead to early wear when the pad doesn't spring back off the rotor.


What are other symptoms of pads being too tight in the anti-rattle clips and not springing back? Besides early wear


----------

